
The node.js ecosystem - juvenn
http://wiki.github.com/ry/node/modules
======
jcnnghm
I took a look at node.js for my latest project because it could seriously
benefit from the asynchronous nature. I found that the ecosystem was too
fractured for me to be able to quickly determine what would work best. What's
the best node stack for someone coming from the rails world to use?

Sometimes no options is better than many options.

~~~
mcantelon
I recommend Express.js ( <http://www.expressjs.com> ). It's Sinatra-like and
gives you static pages, sessions, and HAML/SASS templating. I've been using it
with the project node-mongodb-native leveraging MongoDB as a datastore
(although the Mongoose project looks like it might be a cleaner interface:
<http://www.learnboost.com/mongoose/> ).

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Express looks to still be a synchronous-oriented framework (which could just
be the result of the documentation, but I did not see anything in the
documentation that suggested helping write asynchronous Servers)

------
aaronblohowiak
The irc chan on freenode is frequently populated with helpful people. The
community is still small enough where everything is on the main mailing list.

------
Herald_MJ
From this it looks like there is only "the beginnings" of PostgreSQL support.
Is this accurate?

